# Hilfe! Dialer aus Lichtenstein mit keiner 0900...usw Nummer



## Anonymous (14 September 2004)

Hallo !

Ich entschuldige mich wenn das Thema schon irgendwo im Forum besprochen wurde (aber ich habe wirklich wenig Zeit das Ganze hier durchzustöbern). Und zwar sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

Mein bester Kumpel der sich im Ausland befindet (Bosnien Herzegovina) hat sich ja irgendwo einen Dialer eingefangen der in 4 Tagen die Telefonrechnung richtig in die Höhe getrieben hat.(Alleine durch den Aufbau einer Auslandsverbindung) Das einzige was ich noch heute von ihm telefonisch herausfinden konnte war die Einwahlnummer und das Land von den Dialer-Betreibern. Und die lautet: 0042 366 390 30 94. Ich habe schon Reg TP kontaktiert aber die konnten mir auch nicht viel weiter helfen da diese Nummer hier gar nicht registriert ist. Deswegen versuche ich es ja auf diesem Wege. Vielleicht weiß denn einer Bescheid. Wer steckt hinter dieser Nummer und (wie) kriege ich den überhaupt raus? Allem Anschein nach, handelt es sich um einen sehr dubiosen Anbieter der allerschlimmsten Art. Danke im Voraus...

m.f.G.

bhfoo7


----------



## technofreak (14 September 2004)

*Re: Hilfe! Dialer aus Lichtenstein mit keiner 0900...usw Num*



			
				bhfoo7 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was ich noch heute von ihm telefonisch herausfinden konnte war die Einwahlnummer und das Land von den Dialer-Betreibern. Und die lautet: 0042 366 390 30 94. Ich habe schon Reg TP kontaktiert aber die konnten mir auch nicht viel weiter helfen da diese Nummer hier gar nicht registriert ist.



Diese Nummern können nicht registriert sein, da in Deutschland nur die Rufnummerngasse 
09009.. als Dialereinwahl zugelassen ist 

http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/45406


> Warnung vor Dialern mit Auslands- oder Satelliten-Rufnummern
> ...
> Dazu kommen noch 2 verdächtige Rufnummern nach Liechtenstein, wobei der Zweck dieses Verbindungsaufbaus noch nicht klar ist.
> 
> ...



Würde dem  Provider (T-Kom? ) den Fall schildern und ggf sich auch ans BSI wenden
http://www.bsi.de/av/dialer.htm
[email protected]

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (14 September 2004)

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.

Du musst zunächst nicht wissen, wer dahintersteckt


----------



## wak77 (29 Juli 2005)

*0042 366 390..... Dialer*

Danke für Hinweis.
Eben habe ich einen angeblichen Interesenten aus Österreich für mein bei AutoScout24 inseriertes Auto bekommen, mit der Bitte um Rückruf.

Beinah angerufen. Nur Österreich hat 0043 Vorwahl, das hat mich stutzig gemacht. Dann in Google ....

Gut dass solche Foren gibt !!!


----------



## Rohan (29 Juli 2005)

bhfoo7 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein bester Kumpel der sich im Ausland befindet (Bosnien Herzegovina) hat sich ja irgendwo einen Dialer eingefangen der in 4 Tagen die Telefonrechnung richtig in die Höhe getrieben hat.(Alleine durch den Aufbau einer Auslandsverbindung) m.f.G.
> bhfoo7



Verstehe ich das richtig ? Dein Kumpel in Bosnien hat sich einen Dialer eingefangen ...? 

... oder geht es um den Telefonanschluss Deines Kumpels in Deutschland ?


----------



## stieglitz (29 Juli 2005)

@rohan
Das hat der bereits am *14.9.2004* geschrieben.
Der wird hier kaum nochmal auftauchen, zudem er nicht angemeldet war.


----------

